# Pimp my ride



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Last night, in Sharjah Emarat garage on the corniche around midnight.....


----------



## edward0131 (Aug 28, 2009)

*just asking*



Andy Capp said:


> Last night, in Sharjah Emarat garage on the corniche around midnight.....


just curious, do u leave here in the uae? coz your profile you are expat in honduras....


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

edward0131 said:


> just curious, do u leave here in the uae? coz your profile you are expat in honduras....


lol..he is just a UAE wannabe!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

edward0131 said:


> just curious, do u leave here in the uae? coz your profile you are expat in honduras....


Well you shouldn't believe everything you read on the internet!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

What's Eritrea like Andy? Do they have nice cars like in Sharjah?


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Is the red hot off the press pics of the latest metro project here in Eritrea - as you can see, real state of the art stuff!










Then there's the old version (above)...



Willsy1 said:


> What's Eritrea like Andy? Do they have nice cars like in Sharjah?


----------



## Trixiebell (Aug 22, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Is the red hot off the press pics of the latest metro project here in Eritrea - as you can see, real state of the art stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL - I think they still have some of these back home!!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Quality!! I'm still laughing!


----------

